

The Sophist and the Open-Source Baking Farce - antiform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/12/09/mattson_open_cookie/print.html

======
petercooper
I had to look up the word sophist, and I found this:

 _In modern usage, sophism, sophist, and sophistry are derogatory terms_

Yet another smear piece by The Register on Malcolm Gladwell. Not that I'm
saying it's undeserved (or not) but the vitriol in this article is palpable.

